# 1050 Snowblower



## gaclam (Jan 3, 2005)

Tractor is running, attached 36" snowblower and tested on the 2" of powder. As suggested in another thread, ran the engine at close to full-throttle and varied the speed of the tractor, but snow was not being ejected from the chute with much force -- to the point that the chute would frequently clog. Snow is very dry, so it was not sticking to chute, just piling up on itself. 

Chain on blower has some slack in it, but did not appear to be slipping on gear at all. Could the PTO belts be too lose? 

Any other suggestions?

As always, thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Gaclam...

Sounds like too little snow for the blower.
With only 2" you'll need to travel pretty fast to keep the
blower loaded. That's why God make plows.


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

I have to agree with aegt5000 on that one.

My simplicity single stage blower will not work well with less then 3 inches. Over that watch out as it throws it almost 30 feet.

Under 3 inches I use the old Simple with the plow.

:tractorsm Bob


----------



## gaclam (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks aegt5000

Sounds like this weekend we might be getting a bit more snow, so I will give it another shot. 

Otherwise, dig the plow out of the shed and give that a try.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

gaclam

The single stage blowers take some getting used to. The earlier flat back models tend to clog easier than the newer rounded back models. 

There are some things you can do though. Make sure the blower has enough 90w gear oil in the housing and be sure to grease the rotor bearings at the grease fittings at each end of the blower.

The drive chain should only have about 1/4 - 1/2 " deflection. If it's more, tighten it up.

The most important part is the inside surface of the blower housing, chute, and rotor. These areas need to clean and smooth. Fresh paint and some good wax will really improve the performance. Make sure the paddle at the center of the rotor isn't torn. If it is, weld it. Also be sure to let the blower reach outside temps before filling it with snow. If the tractor is stored inside the blower will tend to melt the first of the snow through the blower. 

Try different ground speeds until you find what works best for the amount of snow. 2" really isn't enough unless you can travel in high 2 or 3 gear. Just be careful you don't hit anything with the blower at that speed or you may hit your ribs off the steering wheel or bend the hood open.

The PTO housing should be adjusted all the way down and then just raised enough to stop the belts from turning with the lever disengaged. Lastly the tractor should be running at WOT, or as close as you feel comfortable with.

If you have a plow, consider swapping the plow for the lighter snow falls. It's less than a 5 minute job on the tubeframes to go from blower to plow and back again.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Sounds to me that you just need another tractor to put that plow on.  One tractor per attachment saves wear and tear on the tractors and saves you time changing attachments.


----------



## gaclam (Jan 3, 2005)

Sixchows:

Thanks for the pointers. I may try tightening the chain because I had about an inch of play.

aguysmiley: 

I am hoping to have my 850 running soon, then I can play that game. I am just afraid that my wife will then figure out that I have gone from 2 to 3 tractors. I guess they multiply just like rabbits?


----------



## Sam1886 (Aug 13, 2004)

Gent's, Let me tell you my story.

After buying my contracted snowplow guy a new boat one winter, I decided to do the right thing. Buy my own snowblower for my 1668. Too much money to spend new, so this is when I acquired my 1886 with the full complement of asscessories. Namely, mower deck, ss rounded back snowblower, and plow. 

The first winter with the snowblower was met with great anticipation to conquer my driveway. (280 ft,1/2 double width, paved with most of it bounded both sidesby small hills or the house). Yes, in a gully. 

Chute pluggages happened on day one. Being a novice, I came up with all kinds of solutions. Oil the chute, spray silicon lub in the chute, WD 40. You name it I did it. As Sixchows said, It took some time to get accustomed to the sensitivities of the machine. Ground speed, depth of snow (less than six inches and I looked like Frosty the snowman when I was finished), and how wet the snow was. 

This year I have plows on both machines, and I'm much happier using the plows. However I am itching to use the snowblower since I painted the chute, and now that Sixchows suggested the wax, I give it a nice shine with butcher wax. Haven't had a snow worthy to use the blower this year, though I think we are due for a nor' easter this week end.

Stay tuned


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

While sixchows and Sam1886 offer good constructive advice,
I personally find myself in complete agreement with aguysmiley.

The “1 to 1” rule should be followed whenever possible.

Phrases like “We have more than one pot” or
“You don’t use the washing machine to vacuum”
are extremely effective in supporting your side of the
“1 to 1” argument. PM Paul for individual tutoring.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Another thing you could do is buy one set of hood decals for whichever model you like. Put the decals on magnets. Then you can just switch the decals to whichever tractor you are using and pass it off as the same tractor she always sees.

I guess I'm lucky. I used to worry that my girlfriend would say I have too many toys. Then I realized that she enjoys them almost as much as me. She even tells me when she sees one sitting in someone's yard.


----------



## Sam1886 (Aug 13, 2004)

Just got though the nor' easter last weekend. 14 inches up here.
Gave the auger and chute a good wax job before I sent it out into the elements. No problems. 

However I do have one other item that is annoying. With too much snow infront of the blower, I can cause the auger to stop spinning. What happens is the belts from the engine to the PTO slip. There is some good and bad in this. Good, I don't have any shear pins on blower. Bad, the auger slips when I know the 1886 could easily overpower the amount of snow that would stop the auger. 

So the question is: Is there a way to adjust the belt tension on the 1886, or magic spray (belt dressing) to give me some more power from the engine to the blower. Belts are new.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sam

Sounds like you don't have the right size belts. For example the two PTO belts on a tubeframe are 42.5" almost impossible to find unless NOS. Those green gates belts are never really the right size. They are usually a little longer and tend to slip no matter how tight you make them.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Sam1886…

You need to adjust the belt tension on those 3 PTO belts. 
If the engine and PTO shaft pulleys are in good shape, those 3 belts
will stall the Kohler 18 hp before they slip.

Go to the Owners Manual for the 1886 that I posted on this forum
here is the link:
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4483

See pages 15 and 16 for instructions on setting up the PTO belts. 
Look at figure # 32 on page 15 and tighten up on the PTO control rod.
But before you do, you better get some shear pins for that blower or we
will soon be looking at your “Rebuilding Snowblower Gear Box”
thread in the near future. DON’T USE BELT STICK SPRAY


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt

Do you know what the correct size is for the belts? My guess would be his belts are longer than the OEM belts and if they are, you really can't get them tight enough.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Sam1886…

The Bolens part number for the PTO belts (3) used in the 1886-04
was 1722639. The info I have cross references this belt to a “4L”
belt, with a length of 34-1/4 inches. You must buy these belts in
a matched set of 3 belts.


----------



## Sam1886 (Aug 13, 2004)

I am reasonably sure that the belts are the correct size, or at least close to the correct size. Had this problem with the old belts, and then got a new set from an old Bolen''s dealer in Pa.

When I installed the belts, it definetly was not a loose fit over the engine and pto pulley. So with that, we can eliminate the belts being the wrong size. Now on to the pto belt tensioner.

aegt, thanks for sticking my nose in the water. But, ugh! To tighten the tensioner control rod requires me to get on the wet, damp, cold, slush laden floor of my unheated garage, and the shade tree will not be available till June. 

Nonetheless, I'm going to put this information in my DB, but it my be next winter before I can report on the results. As annoying as it is now, the blower and machine still do a "heck of a job."


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Sam,

We need to talk about your garage


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Sam,
> 
> We need to talk about your garage  *


Yup, I tell you, a small low dollor Kero heater will go a LONG way to making things better for winter maintance.


----------



## Sam1886 (Aug 13, 2004)

OK, you got me. Actually, my garage is a good area to work with one exception. It is full of "stuff." The one bay I could use is fiilled with a '75 Chevy, a poor man's suv. 

And I do have a 35k BTU kerosene space heater, but it sure does take a long time to get the space to a comfortable temp. especially when it is 5 degrees. to start. 

So I will wait for one of those balmy 30 degree days, then make the adjustments to the pto. And, I haven't forgot about the shearpin for the blower.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Sam…

Glad to hear about the Kero-Heater but…
I was thinking more along the lines of a Morton Building


----------

